

Startup Depression - arcware
http://arcware.net/startup-depression/

======
thaumaturgy
Man, I hear you. I've been going through a lot of the same, although without
the additional (major) challenge of supporting a family. I find that sometimes
it's good to have someone tell me the stuff that I already sort of know, but
aren't willing to face:

\- If your wife and kids are the most important part of your life, then you
must do what's best for them. I grew up with a parent for whom that wasn't
quite true, and our relationship suffered later on. Your kids know when you're
stressed out or angry or depressed, and they won't understand why you're
making the decisions that you are. So, if you have an opportunity to bring
stability and happiness into your life by taking a regular job, _take it_ for
pete'ssake. Please. Really, you'll be happier, and if you still have an itch
to scratch, do it in your spare time.

\- With your skill set, it is entirely possible that you could take a regular
job, and then pay someone else to maintain your projects (bug fixes, basic
upgrades, etc.), _and still come out ahead_. I know I consider doing this all
the time: I could probably move, get a job paying significantly more than I'm
making now, and pay someone to manage my business in its current location, and
still have more money than I have now. I am an idiot for not doing this; the
world doesn't need two of us. :-)

\- Your customers will understand, or they aren't people that you need to be
prioritizing over your own family anyway. And again: just because you're
taking a regular job, doesn't mean that your products or services need to
disappear overnight.

\- There is nothing glamorous or heroic or glorious about what you're doing
now. It's a shit-show. If you have your ego tied up in "pulling through this
despite all the odds", _let go of that_.

And finally: on your site, I think you should showcase your products
immediately below the header, instead of "Latest Blog Posts" and "Get Our
Newsletter". I was a little confused about what it was you actually did when I
visited your site.

Best of luck to you. My email's in my profile.

